# 1970 gt-37



## mrcee (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi guys and gals I'm new to the forum,I am just in the process of importing what is supposed to be a 1970 Tempest GT-37 into New Zealand,my question is how do I tell if it's genuine?acording to the vin no it was assembled in Freemont CA but I found an article that stated that all GT-37's were built in the Pontiac MI plant which would sugest that it's not genuine!any help on this would be greatly appreciated.If it is a genuine car I would venture to suggest that it would be the only one down here in little ol NZ and that would be cool :cool


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The vin should start with 233, welcome to the forum,


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

mrcee said:


> Hi guys and gals I'm new to the forum,I am just in the process of importing what is supposed to be a 1970 Tempest GT-37 into New Zealand,my question is how do I tell if it's genuine?acording to the vin no it was assembled in Freemont CA but I found an article that stated that all GT-37's were built in the Pontiac MI plant which would sugest that it's not genuine!any help on this would be greatly appreciated.If it is a genuine car I would venture to suggest that it would be the only one down here in little ol NZ and that would be cool :cool


Can't say about GT-37 in specific, but according to the "GTO-Tempest-Lemans-Lemans Sport-Judge Sprint: A book of information 1964-1970", Tempests were assembled at 5 plants in the US; Baltimore (B), Framingham (G), Pontiac (P), Arlington (R), and Fremont (F). 

To be sure, you can contact Pontiac Historical Society at:

PHS Historic Services

Give them the VIN and $75, and they will send you a packet of info if it is a real VIN. Haven't used it myself, but you might want to give it a try. I suspect your vehicle is the real deal, but ...


----------



## Pontiacdude (May 4, 2011)

I sent for my PHS papers and also the window sticker on my 68 Goat. I think having these documents will increase the value of your car. Don't remember how much extra the window sticker was, but it was money well spent.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

^^^^^^ I don't know that it will increase the value at all by having the PHS doc since it's available to anyone for $75 + the window sticker. Maybe if a person had the original doc, it could possibly bump the value alittle. I believe by having the PHS doc it's more of a convenience for the buyer to have all the information on hand to verify the authenticity of the car. Rather than have the buyer track down the info. Which would be an extra buying point.


----------



## Pontiacdude (May 4, 2011)

I don't know how anyone else feels about the PHS documentation, but I would certainly be inclined to pay more for a GTO if the seller had documentation to prove that the car was exactly what he is saying it is. And to me, that increases the value of the car. As far as the PHS being available to anyone , that is true , but they have to have the serial number.


----------



## DarthBubba (Oct 27, 2009)

Having the PHS docs I would consider a bonus. Not sure if it's a monetary bonus though. And if I were looking at a high value car (Judge or RA car), I would definately order the PHS docs seperately even if the seller had them. Trust but verify and all that. Just my .02.


----------

